# New vinyl express R-series not cutting. ?!?



## tropics4me (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi everyone. Just bought a vinyl express R-series 31" cutter. It's set up and ready to go but when I hit the send button it just says cutting.....0% and does nothing after that. The cutter doesn't seem to be receiving the info from my computer.
I've sent an e-mail to customer support. still waiting to hear from them. Does anyone have a suggestion on what I might try ?? Machine is on, Usb is connected and all set up instructions were followed. (3 times)
Any help would be appreciated. I have jobs lined up and waiting.


----------



## tropics4me (Feb 13, 2009)

Nevermind folks. I figured out my problem. In my set up I had put in the wrong cutter series................ Apparently..............that makes a difference.


----------



## Flooid (Aug 17, 2010)

im having the same problem except i can cut the supplied material and it worked fine. i just switched to thermoflex plus and now it wont cut....any tips?


----------



## rashmi005 (Oct 29, 2010)

*rhinestone iron*

We love the shirt.its quality is good.
=============================
rhinestone iron


----------



## rashmi005 (Oct 29, 2010)

*rhinestone iron*

"They were great! Wore them at the trade show in Vegas....Thanks for the quick turn-around!"
===========================
rhinestone iron


----------



## tropics4me (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry. Mine has been working fine since I got the set up right. I had to play with the pressure settings when I cut some "Flock" vinyl to do some shirts.
Not sure why just switching vinyl would make a difference on yours. But I am fairly new at this. Maybe another member has some thoughts.


----------



## Flooid (Aug 17, 2010)

yeah i up-ed my pressure by 20 to make it 120 and it works fine now without cutting the backing out. now to get it on


----------



## ruben68mathis (Jun 29, 2015)

my vinyl express r31 has been cutting great until last night now I hit send and it says cutting but is not doing anything , then it says production manager timed out


----------



## terriebeth (Feb 22, 2016)

My blade on the Vinyl express will not drop down to cut. I took the top off and there are lose wires, but nothing to hook it to....HELP!


----------

